
Video Game Streaming Is Here: The End of the Console? - malvosenior
http://mashable.com/2009/09/02/onlive-beta/
======
bendotc
Misleading title. Videogame streaming is _not_ here (at least not in the form
of the OnLive service), and a great number of people still have some pretty
fundamental questions about the technology. There was a tech demo at a
videogame tradeshow, but as people here surely know, a controlled tech demo is
a whole different beast from a real live service.

The other funny thing about this write-up is the idea that OnLive is
challenging the videogame industry. Rest assured, most big companies in this
space would _love_ to have this technology be a reality: it offers greater
control than consoles, and makes piracy next to impossible. If OnLive can make
this work for a wide market (and not just hotels and the like), we'll see lots
of offers to buy them and lots of copy-cat technology.

~~~
DarkShikari
And OnLive is a great example of marketing gone wild--the technical
information their marketing has put out cannot physically all be true at the
same time. Some information I've heard, for example:

1\. Their system is powered by a JPEG encoder.

2\. Their encoder handles one frame per millisecond (1000fps).

3\. They plan to do something on the order of 2.5 megabit 720p video.

4\. They intend to have extremely low end-to-end latency.

It should be obvious why not all these can be true at the same time.
Furthermore, you'll notice other conflicts even if you start ignoring some of
the claims: even if 1) is false, 4) basically makes 3) impossible (ultra-low
latency has a catastrophic effect on interframe compression).

So at this point I'd pretty much put OnLive in the "extremely dubious"
category due to the fact that their marketing can't seen to decide what their
technology actually does.

------
ajg1977
Absolutely not.

There are still MAJOR questions about these high-end "games on demand"
services that have so far gone completely unanswered, aside from PR type non-
answers.

Latency - how will they perform when round-trips take 30-100ms+?

Bandwidth - Even assuming a mediocre resolution of 800x600 at 30fps, games are
going to guzzle bandwidth.

Hardware - While a decent spec server can happily serve up dynamic webpages to
thousands of users, that's just not possible for games. Modern games require a
modern spec machine per user - and don't forget the heat/power issues either!

And wow - we haven't even talked about all those publishers who are going to
demand top dollar for their latest titles!

So we'll see. I do look forward to seeing the what the service is like, but my
feeling is that unless they can sign deals with ISPs to colocate then they're
doomed. That said, such a service could be very attractive to cable operators
as an additional extra to offer their customers.

~~~
coderdude
According to CrunchGear OnLive is a "cloud gaming service":
[http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/03/24/can-onlives-cloud-
gamin...](http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/03/24/can-onlives-cloud-gaming-
service-threaten-traditional-consoles/)

One user per core would probably work fine, if you leave one core for the
operating system. Of course you will need a lot of memory and probably a video
card per user as well.

Edit: Just checked out the Wikipedia entry and it looks like they're doing
something like that and with virtualization.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OnLive#Architecture>

------
wmf
AnandTech had a great article recently about latency in games and where it
comes from. A good PC could have as little as ~30 ms latency, while a poorly
optimized PC is closer to 100 ms. Assuming their system is heroically latency-
optimized, this means that OnLive is not necessarily that much worse than
local gaming.

<http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3601>

